# CG Pete's 53 durability



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

what kind of durability can i expect from CG Pete's 53? I have to recommend a wax for my friends metallic black Audi S3 and was thinking of giving Pete's 53 a go, but I’m pretty sure that he will not wax his car every 2 weeks, so a couple of mounts would be minimum(depending of mileage etc) 
Or should I just play it safe and go with a Megs #16.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

53 is one of my all time favourites. i've had a couple months out of it. not much after that mind you. but i do love it for its ease of use and that lovely smell. in fact i might just go sniff some right now.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

A couple of months during the summer is fine. How is it to apply? is it a panel at the time or do the hole car and the buff off?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

moisten a foam app pad with qd first so you get it nice and thin. i've done both to be honest but tend to do the whole car in the shade.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Pete's is good for around 2 months and is really easy on and off. I tend to do the whole car.


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it normal that Pete's 53 must be renewed after every wash? 

I applied it 2 weeks ago. Before that, I polished the car using CG ProPolish and VertuaBond 408. I used the DAS-6 Polisher. 

Yesterday I washed my car using Surf City Garage Pacific Blue. After drying I applied CG Pro Detailer with Carnauba and the surface was getting more slippery and I was very satisfied. 

Now it’s raining and the beading is pretty bad. It looks like that I have applied the wax for 2-3 months. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Not the best durability, I've had up to 2 months washing it with CG BW+W about 2 times a week. It looks nice though, but I sold it along with a few other CG products. Beading gets lazy after a few weeks, but the wax is still there.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I sold mine but I really should have kept it! Going to order it again me thinks.


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

But in my case I applied it 2 weeks ago. So I think the beading should be great or I'm wrong??

Maybe I have wiped it off due the CG Pro Detailer? Or is the shampoo bad for Pete's 53?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

classic-leon said:


> But in my case I applied it 2 weeks ago. So I think the beading should be great or I'm wrong??
> 
> Maybe I have wiped it off due the CG Pro Detailer? Or is the shampoo bad for Pete's 53?


It could be CG Pro Detailer that is beading poorly but I am not sure because I have never used the QD.


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok so maybe I shouldn't use the ProDetailer anymore. I will try it...

But I was wondering. After I used the ProDetailer, the surface was smoother as before. 

So should I use another QD or no QD?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Poorboy's QD+ is very good.


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Another question: If this is the case, that the poor beading is caused by the detailer, the good beading should come back after washing the car or not? 

Generelly I'm very satisfied with CG Pro Detailer with Carnauba, so I don't see a reason to buy another QD.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

BTW Guys ! by pot picture and design the pete53 very similar smartwax concours 
Furthermore i found smartwax concours Promotion video in Chemicalguys you tube channel .


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Interesting Info, Maxi-Milian but this doesn't solve my problem.

Another question: If this is the case, that the poor beading is caused by the detailer, the good beading should come back after washing the car or not?

Generelly I'm very satisfied with CG Pro Detailer with Carnauba, so I don't see a reason to buy another QD.


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Nobody?


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

Can anybody help me?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I can find that when i use VP Snow Foam it kills my beading but im pretty sure the wax is still there. Ive heard that DJ Time To Dry kills beading which is why you have the top up Red Mist to revive it. I doubt just washing could revive it.



tossi said:


> what kind of durability can i expect from CG Pete's 53? I have to recommend a wax for my friends metallic black Audi S3 and was thinking of giving Pete's 53 a go, but I'm pretty sure that he will not wax his car every 2 weeks, so a couple of mounts would be minimum(depending of mileage etc)
> Or should I just play it safe and go with a Megs #16.


Have you ever considered FK1000p? It would look awesome on metallic black! Durability is up there ith the best aswell so it sounds custom made for youre friend and is cheap. Infact its a no brainer!


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

GIZTO29 said:


> I can find that when i use VP Snow Foam it kills my beading but im pretty sure the wax is still there. Ive heard that DJ Time To Dry kills beading which is why you have the top up Red Mist to revive it. I doubt just washing could revive it.
> 
> Have you ever considered FK1000p? It would look awesome on metallic black! Durability is up there ith the best aswell so it sounds custom made for youre friend and is cheap. Infact its a no brainer!


You can expect 6-8 weeks from CG Pete's 53 and I, like many, love this product. I do agree that FK1000p is a GREAT alternative on black and other dark colours. It is also VERY well priced.

Cheers mate!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Maybe if you dont fancy FK then cosider the Collinites? Petes 53 is awesome but im thinking more of your friend here so they or FK would keep him happy for yonks!:thumb:


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> I can find that when i use VP Snow Foam it kills my beading but im pretty sure the wax is still there. Ive heard that DJ Time To Dry kills beading which is why you have the top up Red Mist to revive it. I doubt just washing could revive it.


So it seems that CG ProDetailer is killing the beading too?!
I used CG MaxiSudsII as Snow Foam and Surf City Garage Pacific Blue Wash & Wax as Shampoo.

What should I do now? Test another shampoo or forget the Detailer?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thing is mate the QD you use has Carnauba so maybe the beading from the Petes has been replaced with the poorer beading of the QD? Makes sense to me. Do you like beading and is it important to have good beading? Maybe the beading is from the Pacific Blue Wash n Wax also? Have you ever considered buying Dodo Juice Red Mist? Its a sealant spray detailer which gives awesome beading. Could be right up your street:thumb:
Hope this helps, Phil


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I applied 1 coat of Petes 53 on New years day this year, it still beads slightly. Have to keep topping up with RM, untill i get more time


----------



## classic-leon (Oct 9, 2009)

So I think the problem is solved more or less... I changed the wax to Dodo Juice Blue Velvet but before I used Lime Prime of course. 

The problem was the durability of Pete's 53. After washing I applied a new layer and the beading is very good but only for 2 weeks. After 2 weeks and every day raining, the beading is getting worse. 
Of course the shining is amazing and I used VertuaBond 408 to preper the surface but very bad durability. 

In my opinion the shining of Dodo is a little bit better and I hope the durability is better too.


----------

